# 95 Maxima



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

I am lookin into gettin a good 95 maxima SE 5 speed.. only thing i dont know much about performance parts are best and/or any little tricks that could help.... my long term plan would be turbo but till then i just wanna know what lil things make a big difference....


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

u could do intake and a y pipe then ehaust mayb nas if ur up to it


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

what brand intake and y pipe is worth the money and exhaust i'll find a nice one and nitrous could be an option for a lil while...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

i found that cattman makes the best y pipe and well jwt and stillen are equal intakes but jwt is the cheapest


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Who makes the best ECU upgrade? and what can i expect with the JWT intake, Cattman Y-pipe, Cat-back exhaust, and a ECU upgrade?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

jwt makes a ecu upgrade i haent looked at it but the jwt intake and the cattman y pipe will add i think it was 20 horsepower to the wheels i havent looked at the cat back exhaust if flowmaster makes an exhaust for a maxima i would look at them but i dont think they make any


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanx your a lot of help, also one more thing what would be the best performance cams for the maxima?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

ur welcome. umm ive heard that jwt makes a good cam. basiclly i would go with jwt on most things they specialize on maximas so that should help u out


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

JWT doesn't specialize in Maximas, they specialize in Nissans. The Maxima is an afterthought to them. Call them up sometime and tell them you have a Maxima, they really don't want to talk to you.

JWT makes the only cam available for the Maxima and nobody can prove it works because nobody has dynoed it.

Their ECU's only work on 95-96.

And their intake is the same as everyone else's.

So JWT most definitely does not specialize in Maximas. Hell, my shop has developed more stuff for the Maxima than JWT, and it's not even our main focus. 



Pdid2908 said:


> *ur welcome. umm ive heard that jwt makes a good cam. basiclly i would go with jwt on most things they specialize on maximas so that should help u out *


----------



## patrick romer (Apr 30, 2006)

*ECU upgrade*

i have just got my ECU back from JET and it was definitely worth the money. my car had stillen intake, y-pipe, cat back, underdrive pulley and ignition upgrade. but the ecu made the biggest difference. it gave me more low end power and made my power curve much more level, it pulls strong all the way to redline. JET is about 300 dollars. i've had people say that jwt is a better chip but that was not from a person that used it themselves, and the jwt chip is about 600 dollars. if anyone knows more about JET vs. JWT ecu upgrades please let me know.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow...this 'was' an old thread. Jan '03?!?


----------

